# OLIVA hits Nightingale Island



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

We can only surmise what happened on the bridge of OLIVA to hit this remote island in the South Atlantic??

http://www.tristandc.com/newsmsoliva.php


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Apart from the loss of the ship, this is now an environmental disaster for the bird life on Nightingale Island, in what should be a pristine part of the world. Had it not been for the current events in Japan and Libya, I have no doubt that this would have made the UK headlines.


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

The first I personally heard about this was on BBC Radio 4 the day before I posted it and considering this happened on March 16th I agree that it has taken a while to come to the fore.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

1228 Rockhopper penguins now in rehab in Tristan - rescued and cleaned. The pollution is very bad around the islands.

Hawkey01


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Was this another GPS/ECDIS assisted grounding?


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*RSPB appeal*



hawkey01 said:


> 1228 Rockhopper penguins now in rehab in Tristan - rescued and cleaned. The pollution is very bad around the islands.
> 
> Hawkey01


The RSPB in the UK are appealing for funds to meet the costs of helping oiled birds, and for follow-up studies of the disaster. See http://www.rspb.org.uk/news/276115-uk-penguins-in-rehab-after-devastating-oil-spill


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Made my donation - I hope it helps a little with the work.

Thanks for posting the link.

Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Attached link to the full investigation report by the Maritime Safety Investigation Unit of Malta on the grounding of the Olivia on Nightingale Island - Tristan da Cunha.

https://mitc.gov.mt/mediacenter/PDF...ety Investigation Report_Publication Copy.pdf


Hawkey01


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Hawkeye I like to read those. Sometimes there but for the grace of God go all navigators, but not with this one - navigating on a plotting chart with no large scale chart out of the Tristan Group; then of course there was the plotting mistake!


----------



## GeeM (Mar 2, 2009)

Well It seems the old saying goes, you gets what you pays for. Phillipino Officers on the MSC Box Boat that went aground at full speed off NZ and now this one. Maybe the world shipping community will realize that real seafarers are actually worth that extra pay.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

It certainly did not make good reading.

Staggering incompetence.

Hawkey01


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

They must have bloody big icebergs in the Phillipines........

But lets not hang sh1t on the phillipinos... the buck stops with the master...

I have had an ex RAN commander ( sailing on a certificate of service as C/O)tell me that a transit sat nav EP was as good as an Obs Pos ... 'is electronic ...is good' as we aproached Jomard(sp) Pass in the dark...plenty of other times I have had 'anglos' do pretty bad stuff because 'electronic is good'....

Magdalena anyone?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

You are right it does not make good reading, especially when we have the Clown from Chester questioning the competence of a Chief Engineer as to whether bearing's should be changed or not on another Forum. Must be having a laugh! yes before he ask's we do know which bearing's go where.


----------

